# How many machines do you have



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I read on another thread, where Wind in Her Hair had 3 treadles machines. I was curious how many machines others have. Here is my listing.

Juki single needle comerical

New Home model that is very old, it uses the drop in cams for decratrive stitches

Singer treadle

Brother with a built in needle threader (piece of junk, the belt won't stay tight)

Universal brand, I just bought it a couple weeks ago. I gave 15.00 for it at a yard sale. The decratrive stitches don't work, but I mainly bought it for the cabinet.

Mini Maxi blind stitch

5 thread Singer Quantam Lock serger

I had a sewing room set up, but DD broke her knee and I had to put a bed in there for her. :Bawling:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janome 6500P
Janome 300E
the tiny little 5 lb 1/2 size Janome (like blue hello kitty)
Babylock imagin 4 thread jet air serger
Janome 1000 coverstitch
Janome 4623LE
Brother Innovis NX 600 
Janome Platium Gem 760
Janome Gem 2

And two of the little 29.95 almost toy type machines I had to try.

I do most of my sewing on the 6500P. But each machine does different stuff, and the little ones go with me when I travel somewhere else to sew.

The Brother came cause I had tried the Babylock Xscape (3/4 sized) and just couldn't warm up to it, so the I could trade it in for the full price on another machine and the 600 was end of year reduction in price, and it does very nicely. (Brother and Babylock were only brands at that store).
the BabyLock serger was a trade in, so got it a lot less than new price. 
The others were usually purchased at the end of them being the top of the line, and they were brand new in box but got almost 50% discount from earlier full price.

I did pay full price on one or two of the smaller ones.

And since I'm so Janome oriented and really believe in their quality, I've influenced a few people on HT to purchase Janomes.

And I do have a room with sewing stuff set up now.

Angie


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I would love to have a Janome, but they are just out of my price range. I use to do interior design sewing and had a workroom set up at one time. 

I was a supervisor at a high end interior design workroom before I got hurt. In fact I was hurt while working there (lifting a huge king size mattress for a client). I love to sew.

The serger I bought new for full price back in 1991. The Brother was on markdown at Wal Mart for 100.00, the rest of them I bought used. The New Home is a workhorse. I've had it since 1991 also. Gave 30.00 for it. It was in a portable case, then in 1997 I was in Indiana, at a place where I paid my water, and garbage bill. A gentelman came in and ask where he could dump a sewing machine. I HAD to speak up and ask about it. He said I don't know anything about it but it's a singer and in a large cabinet. I said "you want to sell it instead of dumping it" he said sure and ask the lady behind the desk how much they charged for dumping it, she said 10.00, he said I'll take 10.00 for it. I said sold. Then went outside and looked at it, no way was it fitting in my car. He found a guy that worked there and ask him if he would deliver it to my house for 10.00. The guy said sure.

When he delivered it, I raised it and it was a black hear Singer, but I wanted it for my New Home. I put the Singer in the portable case and gave it to my oldest DD. It is the large cabinet with 3 drawers on the right side, with a built in foot peddle, also has a matching padded stool that the seat raises up for storage.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby - I started out with a used New Home 6000 (my daughter has it now), that I traded a previously TOL Viking for and some cash. It has made EVERYTHING!

Then I had a MemoryCraft 8000 sewing/embroidery machine, that was traded in on the 300E embroidery machine and I put some money with it, but that was then the 350E was coming out, so that alone saved me about $600.

I make some ice skating competition costumes from time to time, and have made a few wedding dresses, and other bridal stuff.
Did a 18 person ren wedding in 2005, in 11 weeks. Man was I sewing like crazy. The wedding dress was loosely based on the white dress from LOTR.

Then I had been known to help a few schools around here to sew on costumes, that's why the 4623LE - mechanical with some electrical - it's a work horse.

The others, I just like, and the 3/4 size are best for traveling.

Ruby - wish we were closer, I'd invite you over for some Janome sewing.

That cabinet for your New Home sounds really nice, and sorry you hurt yourself and had to stop.

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

And my husband thinks I have a lot.

I have the Kenmore that I got 23 years ago - about two years after we married. I have used it for everything. I have done weddings for my sister, his sister, my best friend, etc.. I made dresses for the local show choir on it. I have worked upholstery on it. I made tons of chlothes. It finally wore out. I had a Singer serger type that came from Sam's at that I got about 15 years ago. It was wore out, too.

I thought I was big time when three years ago I bought a Babylock Elegante and a Janome MyLock 734D. Then, a guy at church found out I sewed and gave me a brand new Brother. It is nothing fancy but it was a nice addition to the sewing room - free!

I just did my son and DIL's wedding in December. I love having nice equipment. I just need more time to sew!

So, put me down as 4 machines.

Mary


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Wow, all these sewing machines! I feel so deprived! I only have two, and a serger. Both machines are Kenmores and serger is a Babylock.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The machine I use is my old Sanyo that my first husband got me when I was 19 (30 years ago!). It still works great.

My other machine is my Granny's treadle/electric machine. It's a White. I need to get a belt for it. 

I have another treadle, but the machine is missing. Got it at the Alabama Thrift Store in Jasper several years ago for $10. It's in great shape and I want to put my Sanyo in it some day...it will need slight alteration.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

ok, I was gonna be embarrassed but I feel soooo much better now... 

I have 10, I think.

My main machines are a 

Viking Number 1

Bernina 1100 (I think, I don't remember the number exactly)

I have a Bernina embroidery machine

I have two Bernina sergers/overlocks. A 3/4 thread and a 5 thread.

These 5 machines have paid for themselves 20 times over.


Then I have the 'old girls

I have my GGM treadle singer. 

I have two 1920's 'first electric' Singers

I have a Singer 99 (late 40's)

And another Vintage Singer.

These girls are around for ambiance and because sometimes, the old ones just follow me home... ; )


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I have:

Babylock Crafter's Choice
Kenmore about 7 years old (I was told it's a Janome in disguise..) <--- favorite machine
Very old White Rotary in a very pretty wooden case
Singer 404 
A little tiny one, I can't look right now to see what it is named, it's almost like a toy, but it's supposed to work (never really tried it yet, just liked how cute it was, found for $2 at a flea market)

A newly acquired (haven't even used it yet) Pfaff 4852 five thread coverlock serger. I've never used a serger before, hope it's not too much machine for me!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have:

Janome 8080 that is my everyday machine
Juki TL98Q on my quilt frame
Brother Serger
Old Babylock embroidery machine that doesn't work too well
Old treadle converted to electric good for leather and large items
2 antique black machines that don't work
a brand new Brother 750D embroidery machine that should arrive here any day!

and my old standard Kenmore that was recently passed down to my brother


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a Babylock Elure, a 1986 New Home that is absolutely, as said before, a work horse. I also have a white serger, also from '86, and a new Janome serger. I use all four machines.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have cheap, plastic Brother something or other. 
I have a cheap, plastic Singer something or other. (Can you tell what I think of my plastic machines? lol)
I have a 60's era Singer Touch and Sew that I got in college
And my daily driver, is my 1941 Singer 15-91.

I'm currently on the hunt for a light(er) classic black Singer for classes...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have 2 sewing/embroidery machines, a serger/coverstitch machine, and a dedicated coverstitch. Berinina 730, Bernina 630, Bernina 1300MDC, and Babylock BLCS respectively.

I'm trying to still my heart palpitations over the new Bernina 830 just released... for $12k I could almost buy a car!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - for $12K that thing should be shown the pattern envelope, cut out the pattern for you and sew it; all while you are taking a bubble bath!

Angie

(but those TOL's are special, and you almost need a degree to run some of them).


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL I agree, and I frankly can't imagine anyone spending that kind of money for a single machine that's intended for the hobby market! Crazy.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

The one I use the most is the newest - Janome 6500P. I thought it was a super value. Got it at a good sale discount two years ago. Didn't get to use it much because I was care giver for DH and had my hands full trying to maintain the home, etc. But now he is doing well and I am getting back to sewing. I think the Janomes are equal to some other brands that sell for much more.

I also have a Pfaff 14-- with the "antique" digitizer that I used to make up several embroidery stitches. I paid twice as much for it over 15 years ago, and it is finicky compared to the Janome. But I did a "ton" of sewing and decorative stitching on it. I've had it serviced twice and it will still do a load of sewing - but sounds a little rough. I bought it for programmable buttonholes, a capability that Pfaff really promoted but never worked right for anyone. The Pfaff reps and dealers told us to buy the next model they came out with - because it solved the problem by doing the buttonholes a different way. Yeah, right. Just shell out another chunk.

I solved the problem by getting a White Jeans Machine Model 1760 to make buttonholes. Well, DH solved the problem. He was a good shopper at the flea market and had made a note of the features I wanted in a machine I could take anywhere. He got this one used for under 100 from someone who was moving out of state. It had never been used. She bought it for crafts and moved before she used it. I took it cross country a couple of times to do some sewing and mending for family who didn't have a machine. It weighs 11 pounds including the foot control. 

I also have an old Bernina. I may give it to someone.

OK sergers

Pfaff Hobbylock with differential feed
Brother with differential feed, that my aunt gave me when she quit sewing
2 old Singers that I started out with. They do a seam stitch with 2 threads and an overlock with the other two threads in one pass. Tension is very tricky to adjust. i usually just threaded them to do overlock only for seam finishing.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My Juki comerical I got at a flea market. DH saw it back about 2 years ago, the guy wanted 200. for it. I wasn't interested in it for that price. Well last year he still had it. He had come down to 100. I told DH I would go look at it the next week. He had it but couldn't get to it, said come back next week and he would clear out stuff so I could look at it. Will I did, it was real dirty had been sitting up for a while. He plugged it in and I made sure it wasn't froze up. DH offered 80. for it and he took it. Brought it home, cleaned it up, put fresh oil in it. Had to buy a bobbin winder and a tension bar for the thread and another thread guide. Cost 57. in parts, including shipping. Got a really good machine for under 150.

I have some pictures I will post of some of my work if I ever get them uploaded onto photobucket.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, you all are killing me............. would anyone like to share??? LOL... I have two and only two but, I guess it is better than the big ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Many vintage Singers can be picked up on eBay for less than $60-100 including shipping and they'll run long after 90% of the machines being made today have shelled out...


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG ya'll make me look really bad.. I have a (15 yr old) Singer Fashion Mate,,, and thats IT!!! i keep telling hubby i need a new one ( and a serger) and give this to the DD but no luck yet !  i want more darn gone it!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Don't feel bad, for years and years I only had one. There was a time when I didn't have one at all, had to use someone elses.

I just check out all the ones I see at yard sales and flea markets. I would love to have an embroidery machine, but just can't see the expense because I probably would never have a need for one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby - 
my embroidery machine has been useful for HT sewing. I've used it in quilt block swaps for designs. And I do have two grand daughters, and 1 grandson with one more to be here in Nov. So, I have trucks and daisies all down loaded from 'embroidery library'.

And like I said above, I did trade in another machine and it was end of model benig the top line. You might look into a traded in for upgrade model. Lots of good deals there.

I really enjoy mine. Some times it's sewing all day, and some times, it doesn't do anything.
Also, part of this was bought during a time when I had some cash flow and knew there was not a good chance of having the flow again for a decent space of time.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.overstock.com/Crafts/Bro...ed-Sewing-Machine-Refurb/2658696/product.html

Brother BC 1000.... this little machine in intregiuing to me. It's one of the new 3/4 sized machines. It's a computerized and is only 9.5lbs...

And for some reason the pull up spool spindle rather than the new horizontals on most everthing else, is of interest.

And that throat plate is like the one on the NX-600, where the bobbin thread is just pulled thru that laying down S and go. You don't pull it up thru the throat plate to start sewing.

Angie


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

main machine: '49 Singer w/zigzag use all the time/ quilt w/walking foot had it since '71 bought at a pawn shop for $50
Singer red head treadle and just got a featherweight! Love old Singers.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

DW - the OLD type featherweight, like 221 or one of the newer machines?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

DW said:


> and just got a featherweight!


 This is what I'm currently hunting for to take to Guild with me. They're just so pricey! But i'm hoping if I'm patient, I can find one that's a bit lower...


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Angie, I would like the pull up spool spindle. That's the one thing missing on my Janome 6500. I have a spool holder from hand quilting sitting on top of my machine. Some spools are wound to be pullled off that way. If it's on a horizontal spindle and the thread pulled off the end, you get a twist in the thread for everycircle of thread on the spool. On the other had, some spools are wound to come off the end without causing the twists. 

A machine should have both types of spindle. 

A dealer insisted that the twist from a spool such as dual duty wouldn't matter. I didn't argue, but I disagree.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Garnet - the big spool holders is one of the things I like most about the 6500P. I was using that adaptor that you can buy that looks like an opened paperclip on a stand, with serger thread almost exclusively. A spool would last forever and best on lycra. So I just put the spool cap on the small machine thread spools and I've not had a caught thread in a spool. BUT, I never use Coats and Clark, or threads that are on similar spools. 

Angie


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Only 3

Janome 300 E
Bernina Serger and can't remember the number
Bernina 1080 machine that I use the most!
Oh and an old Singer food powered type from my grandmother


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I only have 3.
Babylock serger 4 years old
My very first machine Brother (35 years old)
Singer around around 18-20 years old (can't remember exactly)
and still looking for a new sewing/embroidery machine and getting frustrated with myself.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

Last year I went nuts and bought myself a sewing house. It is 20 feet wide and 44 feet long. So far all I have to do is replace the floor. That is it. All that is left to do so I can use it is to hook up the electric. But hubby has been ill so it has not yet been done. Believe me I am growling about it too.

I have the following machines: (I had to think for while)

Pfaff Creative Vision (it sews beautifully and embroiders)
Pfaff 7570 (it does the same)
A small stand alone embroidery unit by Babylock.
Singer Treadle
5 thread Babylock Serger

I had several others but gave them away.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. Vet - Love the idea of your sewing house. 
I'm in a 16 x 80 singlewide mobile home, and at least 1/2 of it is totally sewing, with bits of sewing sneaking into the other half.

Of course, I'm single so I don't have to deal with someone else's passions also.

Angie


----------

